# Above Ground Swimming Pool: Kayak or Gibraltar?



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey folks - have any of you ever had a Kayak or Gibraltar pool installed? Or know of anybody who has?
We're putting in a pool this summer and I cant decide on which would be the better of the 2.

Thanks..


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I know that this isn't one of your two choices Koz, but I had luck with Esther Williams pools. Lifetime warranty, this is the exact pool with the walk around gangway and deck so I didn't have to build one and stain it every year. 
http://www.estherwilliamspools.com/ewclassicround.htm
24' with a dished bottom and plenty big enough for two kids and all their friends, but not so big that you waste your time on a ton of maintenance.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If you cant even handle a hot tub how the hell are you going to be able to handle a pool ?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Very funny Costanza... I'd invite you for a swim, but a pool "has a drain" and a "lot of pipes" too...


















Johnny Law said:


> I know that this isn't one of your two choices Koz, but I had luck with Esther Williams pools. Lifetime warranty, this is the exact pool with the walk around gangway and deck so I didn't have to build one and stain it every year.


Johnny - your not the first person I've heard say that the EW's were a good brand of pool.
I spoke to Bedford Pool, Spa and Patio and I could have the Millennium installed for about 10, maybe 12 grand less than the Kayak, with a deep-end option.
That might be the way I lean. Good reputation and a decent cost savings.
Thanks man. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

people still buy above ground pools ????????


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Very funny Costanza... I'd invite you for a swim, but a pool "has a drain" and a "lot of pipes" too


Whats the difference...its all pipes.....I dont go into pools anymore anyways....after...well you know the shrinkage.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Whats the difference...its all pipes.....I dont go into pools anymore anyways....after...well you know the shrinkage.


SHRINKAGE ????? An innie is not shrinkage it's REVERSAL !!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Sniper said:


> people still buy above ground pools ????????


Oh up this-a-way you do... The backhoe gets down to 5 or 6 feet and you hear CLANG!
We're not known as the "Granite State" for nothing....
Between high water tables and shitloads of ledge, above ground is the best bet for many us..


----------

